# warbirdsrestoration.com - watch out!



## Hugh_T (Nov 12, 2009)

Being able to obtain valuable aircraft information online is great. I had some issues initially regarding costs but as this has now been resolved I thought it may be prudent to provide an update on current status and not reflect on past issues.

Update: Notification: I understand that this organization are now offering selections from their various drawing collections specifically aimed at modellers.


----------

